
People love the idea of 20-minute neighbourhoods - sohkamyung
https://theconversation.com/people-love-the-idea-of-20-minute-neighbourhoods-so-why-isnt-it-top-of-the-agenda-131193
======
rmason
Detroit is experimenting with the twenty minute neighborhood concept. They've
created walkways, closed streets and redone parks. Right now I think they've
targeted six prospective neighborhoods.

Unfortunately the city's planning director has just been hired away by Chicago
that wants to copy what Detroit is doing.

[https://archpaper.com/2019/07/detroit-planning-
development-d...](https://archpaper.com/2019/07/detroit-planning-development-
director-maurice-cox-chicago/)

